# Performanceprobleme unter 2.6.29

## rocketchef

Hallo,

nach meinem Upgrade auf 2.6.29 musste ich bei einigen Gelegenheiten Performancedefizite im Vergleich zum 2.6.28er feststellen. Dies betraf das Scrollen unter Firefox, Starcraft unter Wine und Unreal Tournament. Probleme mit dem Treiber der Grafikkarte (nvidia-drivers-177.82) konnte ich nicht feststellen. Das nvidia openGL Interface war aktiv. Die Logdateien gaben nichts ungewöhnliches her. Nachdem ich 2.6.28 gebootet habe, lief wieder alles einwandfrei. An den jeweiligen Kernelconfigs kann ich keinen Fehler feststellen und doch muss es am Kernel selbst oder an den Einstellungen gelegen haben, da ein Booten des älteren Kernels mein Problem löste. Unten angegeben sind die jeweiligen einfachen Differenzmengen. Hat jemand eine Idee woran es liegen mag?

in 2.6.28, aber nicht in 2.6.29

```

CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_USER_SCHED=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH=y

CONFIG_SCHED_NO_NO_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_X86_CYCLONE_TIMER=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_BRIGHT=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_HID_DELL=y

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

```

in 2.6.29, aber nicht in 2.6.28

```

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_NET_DEV_OPS=y

CONFIG_IDE_TIMINGS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_SFF=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=m

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_IRQCHIP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_LAST_BIT=y

```

vielen Dank

----------

## jannis

Hi,

kannst du bitte mal eine unified diff der beiden Kernelconfigs erstellen, das liest sich dann leichter:

```
diff -u ALTECONFIG NEUECONFIG
```

danke

----------

## rocketchef

hier mal diff -u config.28 config .29:

```

--- config.28   2009-06-05 21:30:00.000000000 +0200

+++ config.29   2009-06-06 09:47:12.000000000 +0200

@@ -1,7 +1,7 @@

 #

 # Automatically generated make config: don't edit

-# Linux kernel version: 2.6.28-gentoo-r5

-# Sun Apr 26 19:10:01 2009

+# Linux kernel version: 2.6.29-gentoo-r5

+# Thu Jun  4 21:38:47 2009

 #

 # CONFIG_64BIT is not set

 CONFIG_X86_32=y

@@ -67,16 +67,21 @@

 # CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT is not set

 # CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

 # CONFIG_AUDIT is not set

+

+#

+# RCU Subsystem

+#

+CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

+# CONFIG_TREE_RCU is not set

+# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

+# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

+# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU_TRACE is not set

 CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

 CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

 CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

-# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

 CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

-CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED=y

-CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

-# CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED is not set

-CONFIG_USER_SCHED=y

-# CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED is not set

+# CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED is not set

+# CONFIG_CGROUPS is not set

 # CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set

 # CONFIG_RELAY is not set

 CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

@@ -84,6 +89,7 @@

 # CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

 # CONFIG_USER_NS is not set

 # CONFIG_PID_NS is not set

+# CONFIG_NET_NS is not set

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD is not set

 # CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

 CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

@@ -115,7 +121,6 @@

 CONFIG_SLUB=y

 # CONFIG_SLOB is not set

 # CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

-# CONFIG_MARKERS is not set

 CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

 # CONFIG_KPROBES is not set

 CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

@@ -126,7 +131,6 @@

 CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT=y

 CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

 CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

-# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

 CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

 CONFIG_MODULES=y

 # CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

@@ -134,12 +138,10 @@

 CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

 # CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

 # CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

-CONFIG_KMOD=y

 CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

 CONFIG_BLOCK=y

 # CONFIG_LBD is not set

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

-# CONFIG_LSF is not set

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG is not set

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

 

@@ -155,7 +157,6 @@

 CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

 # CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

 CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

-CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

 # CONFIG_FREEZER is not set

 

 #

@@ -166,22 +167,17 @@

 CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

 CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

 CONFIG_SMP=y

-CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

-CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

-# CONFIG_X86_PC is not set

+# CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ is not set

+# CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE is not set

+CONFIG_X86_PC=y

 # CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

 # CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

-CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH=y

-# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

-# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

-# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

-# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

+# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

 # CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

 # CONFIG_X86_RDC321X is not set

-CONFIG_SCHED_NO_NO_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

+CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

 # CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

 # CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

-CONFIG_X86_CYCLONE_TIMER=y

 # CONFIG_M386 is not set

 # CONFIG_M486 is not set

 # CONFIG_M586 is not set

@@ -233,15 +229,16 @@

 CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

 CONFIG_DMI=y

 # CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER is not set

+# CONFIG_IOMMU_API is not set

 CONFIG_NR_CPUS=2

 # CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

 CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

 # CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

 # CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

 CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

-# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

 CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

 CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

+# CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS is not set

 CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

 # CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL is not set

 # CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

@@ -270,7 +267,6 @@

 CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

 CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

 CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

-# CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT is not set

 # CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT is not set

 CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

 CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

@@ -278,7 +274,7 @@

 CONFIG_UNEVICTABLE_LRU=y

 # CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

 # CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION is not set

-CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

+# CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K is not set

 # CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

 CONFIG_MTRR=y

 # CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER is not set

@@ -296,7 +292,7 @@

 CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

 # CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

 CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

-CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

+# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

 # CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

 # CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

 CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

@@ -319,17 +315,12 @@

 CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

 CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

 CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

-CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

 CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

-# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

-# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

-# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

 CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT_FILE=""

 # CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

 CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=2001

 # CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

 # CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

-CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

 CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

 CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

 # CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

@@ -356,7 +347,7 @@

 #

 # CPUFreq processor drivers

 #

-CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

+# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ is not set

 # CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

 # CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

 CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

@@ -366,7 +357,7 @@

 # CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

 # CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

 # CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

-# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

+CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2=y

 # CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

 # CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

 # CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER is not set

@@ -374,9 +365,10 @@

 #

 # shared options

 #

-# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

 # CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

-# CONFIG_CPU_IDLE is not set

+CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

+CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

+CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

 

 #

 # Bus options (PCI etc.)

@@ -398,13 +390,13 @@

 CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

 # CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY is not set

 # CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

+# CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

 CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

 CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

 # CONFIG_ISA is not set

 # CONFIG_MCA is not set

 # CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

 # CONFIG_OLPC is not set

-CONFIG_K8_NB=y

 # CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

 # CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

 

@@ -422,6 +414,7 @@

 #

 # Networking options

 #

+CONFIG_COMPAT_NET_DEV_OPS=y

 CONFIG_PACKET=y

 CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

 CONFIG_UNIX=y

@@ -470,6 +463,7 @@

 # CONFIG_ECONET is not set

 # CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

 # CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

+# CONFIG_DCB is not set

 

 #

 # Network testing

@@ -482,6 +476,7 @@

 # CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

 # CONFIG_PHONET is not set

 # CONFIG_WIRELESS is not set

+# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

 # CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

 # CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

 

@@ -536,16 +531,16 @@

 #

 # Please see Documentation/ide/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

 #

+CONFIG_IDE_TIMINGS=y

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

 CONFIG_IDE_GD=y

 CONFIG_IDE_GD_ATA=y

 # CONFIG_IDE_GD_ATAPI is not set

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD is not set

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

-# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI is not set

 # CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

-CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

+# CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS is not set

 

 #

 # IDE chipset support/bugfixes

@@ -554,26 +549,32 @@

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PLATFORM is not set

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

+CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_SFF=y

 

 #

 # PCI IDE chipsets support

 #

+CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

+CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

+CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

-# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

+CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=m

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

+# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5536 is not set

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

+# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8172 is not set

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

@@ -586,7 +587,7 @@

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

 # CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

-# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA is not set

+CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

 

 #

 # SCSI device support

@@ -704,10 +705,7 @@

 # CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

 CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

 CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

-

-#

-# PCILynx controller requires I2C

-#

+# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

 # CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

 # CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY is not set

 # CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

@@ -733,6 +731,7 @@

 # CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

 # CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

 # CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

+# CONFIG_DNET is not set

 # CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

 # CONFIG_HP100 is not set

 # CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_ZMII is not set

@@ -749,7 +748,6 @@

 # CONFIG_B44 is not set

 CONFIG_FORCEDETH=y

 # CONFIG_FORCEDETH_NAPI is not set

-# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

 # CONFIG_E100 is not set

 # CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

 # CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

@@ -759,6 +757,7 @@

 # CONFIG_R6040 is not set

 # CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

 # CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

+# CONFIG_SMSC9420 is not set

 # CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

 # CONFIG_TLAN is not set

 # CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

@@ -772,18 +771,12 @@

 # Wireless LAN

 #

 # CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

-CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

-# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

-# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

-# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

-# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

-# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

-# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

-# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

-# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

-# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

+# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

 # CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS is not set

-# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

+

+#

+# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

+#

 

 #

 # USB Network Adapters

@@ -888,29 +881,21 @@

 #

 # Serial drivers

 #

-CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

-CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

+# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250 is not set

 CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

-CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

-CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

-CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

-CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

-# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

 

 #

 # Non-8250 serial port support

 #

-CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

-CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

 # CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

 CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

-CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

-CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

+# CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set

+# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

 # CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

 CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

 # CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL is not set

-CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

-CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=y

+# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD is not set

+# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE is not set

 # CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA is not set

 # CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

 CONFIG_RTC=y

@@ -928,7 +913,73 @@

 # CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

 # CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

 CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

-# CONFIG_I2C is not set

+CONFIG_I2C=y

+CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

+# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

+CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

+CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

+

+#

+# I2C Hardware Bus support

+#

+

+#

+# PC SMBus host controller drivers

+#

+# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

+

+#

+# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

+#

+# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

+

+#

+# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

+#

+# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

+

+#

+# Graphics adapter I2C/DDC channel drivers

+#

+# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

+

+#

+# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

+#

+# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

+# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

+

+#

+# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

+#

+# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

+# CONFIG_PCF8575 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

+# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

 # CONFIG_SPI is not set

 CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

 # CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

@@ -937,24 +988,70 @@

 # CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

 # CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

 # CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

+# CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27x00 is not set

 CONFIG_HWMON=m

 # CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7462 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7473 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7475 is not set

 CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP=m

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4245 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

 # CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

@@ -976,7 +1073,12 @@

 # CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

 # CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

 # CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

+# CONFIG_TWL4030_CORE is not set

 # CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

+# CONFIG_PMIC_DA903X is not set

+# CONFIG_MFD_WM8400 is not set

+# CONFIG_MFD_WM8350_I2C is not set

+# CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set

 # CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set

 

 #

@@ -1002,9 +1104,9 @@

 # CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

 # CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

 # CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

-CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

-CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

-# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

+# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

+# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

+CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=y

 # CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

 # CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

 # CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

@@ -1013,9 +1115,6 @@

 # CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

 # CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

 # CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

-# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

-# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

-# CONFIG_DRM_I915 is not set

 # CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

 # CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

 # CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

@@ -1028,11 +1127,7 @@

 #

 # Display device support

 #

-CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=y

-

-#

-# Display hardware drivers

-#

+# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

 

 #

 # Console display driver support

@@ -1046,6 +1141,7 @@

 CONFIG_SND=y

 CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

 CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

+CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

 CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

 # CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

 CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

@@ -1053,6 +1149,7 @@

 CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

 CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

 CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

+# CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER is not set

 CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

 CONFIG_SND_SEQ_RTCTIMER_DEFAULT=y

 # CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

@@ -1062,6 +1159,7 @@

 # CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

 CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

 CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

+# CONFIG_SND_PCSP is not set

 # CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

 # CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

 # CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

@@ -1115,6 +1213,8 @@

 # CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA is not set

 # CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI is not set

 CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_NVHDMI=y

+CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_INTELHDMI=y

+CONFIG_SND_HDA_ELD=y

 # CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT is not set

 # CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA is not set

 # CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054 is not set

@@ -1144,7 +1244,11 @@

 # CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

 # CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

 # CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

-# CONFIG_SND_USB is not set

+CONFIG_SND_USB=y

+# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

+# CONFIG_SND_USB_US122L is not set

 # CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

 # CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

 CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

@@ -1155,37 +1259,13 @@

 #

 # USB Input Devices

 #

-CONFIG_USB_HID=y

+# CONFIG_USB_HID is not set

 # CONFIG_HID_PID is not set

-# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

 

 #

 # Special HID drivers

 #

 CONFIG_HID_COMPAT=y

-CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

-CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

-CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

-CONFIG_HID_BRIGHT=y

-CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

-CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

-CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

-CONFIG_HID_DELL=y

-CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

-CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

-CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

-# CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF is not set

-# CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF is not set

-CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

-CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

-CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

-# CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF is not set

-CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

-CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

-CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

-CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

-# CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF is not set

-# CONFIG_ZEROPLUS_FF is not set

 CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

 CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

 CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

@@ -1213,6 +1293,7 @@

 CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

 # CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

 # CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

+# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

 # CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

 # CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

 CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

@@ -1229,7 +1310,7 @@

 # USB Device Class drivers

 #

 # CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

-CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

+CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=m

 # CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

 # CONFIG_USB_TMC is not set

 

@@ -1245,7 +1326,6 @@

 # CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

 # CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

 # CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

-# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

 # CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

 # CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

 # CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

@@ -1293,6 +1373,10 @@

 # CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

 # CONFIG_USB_VST is not set

 # CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

+

+#

+# OTG and related infrastructure

+#

 # CONFIG_UWB is not set

 # CONFIG_MMC is not set

 # CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

@@ -1309,6 +1393,7 @@

 # CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA is not set

 # CONFIG_UIO is not set

 # CONFIG_STAGING is not set

+# CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES is not set

 

 #

 # Firmware Drivers

@@ -1335,13 +1420,14 @@

 CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

 # CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

 # CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

+# CONFIG_BTRFS_FS is not set

 CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

 CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

 CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

 # CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

 # CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

 # CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

-CONFIG_FUSE_FS=m

+CONFIG_FUSE_FS=y

 CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

 

 #

@@ -1378,10 +1464,7 @@

 CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

 CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

 # CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

-

-#

-# Miscellaneous filesystems

-#

+CONFIG_MISC_FILESYSTEMS=y

 # CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

 # CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

 # CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

@@ -1402,7 +1485,8 @@

 CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

 # CONFIG_NFS_FS is not set

 # CONFIG_NFSD is not set

-# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

+CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

+# CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT is not set

 # CONFIG_CIFS is not set

 # CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

 # CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

@@ -1498,6 +1582,8 @@

 CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

 # CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

 # CONFIG_DEBUG_SG is not set

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_NOTIFIERS is not set

+CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

 # CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

 # CONFIG_BOOT_PRINTK_DELAY is not set

 # CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

@@ -1507,7 +1593,10 @@

 # CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

 # CONFIG_LATENCYTOP is not set

 CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y

+CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

+CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

+CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

 CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

 

@@ -1521,7 +1610,10 @@

 # CONFIG_SCHED_TRACER is not set

 # CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER is not set

 # CONFIG_BOOT_TRACER is not set

+# CONFIG_TRACE_BRANCH_PROFILING is not set

+# CONFIG_POWER_TRACER is not set

 # CONFIG_STACK_TRACER is not set

+# CONFIG_MMIOTRACE is not set

 # CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT is not set

 # CONFIG_DYNAMIC_PRINTK_DEBUG is not set

 # CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

@@ -1540,7 +1632,7 @@

 # CONFIG_DEBUG_NX_TEST is not set

 # CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

 CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

-# CONFIG_MMIOTRACE is not set

+CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

 CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

 CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

 CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

@@ -1566,15 +1658,15 @@

 # Crypto core or helper

 #

 # CONFIG_CRYPTO_FIPS is not set

-CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

-CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

-CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

-CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

-CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

-CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

-CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

-CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

-CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=m

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=m

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=m

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=m

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=m

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=m

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=m

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=m

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=m

 # CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

 # CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

 # CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

@@ -1594,7 +1686,7 @@

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=m

 # CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR is not set

 # CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTS is not set

-CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

+# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB is not set

 # CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

 # CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC is not set

 # CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS is not set

@@ -1626,10 +1718,10 @@

 #

 # Ciphers

 #

-CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

+CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=m

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=m

 # CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

-CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

+# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4 is not set

 CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

 # CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

 # CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

@@ -1658,6 +1750,7 @@

 # CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANSI_CPRNG is not set

 # CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW is not set

 CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

+CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_IRQCHIP=y

 # CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION is not set

 

 #

@@ -1666,6 +1759,7 @@

 CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

 CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

 CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

+CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_LAST_BIT=y

 # CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

 # CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

 # CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF is not set

```

und das kannst du besser lesen?

_ich_ habe zu danken

----------

## jannis

Ich find's leichter zu lesen, v.a. wenn man es sich mit nem Frontend anschaut, wie z.Bsp. kompare http://www.kde-apps.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=19001&file1=19001-1.png&file2=19001-2.png&file3=&name=Kompare

oder

http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Kompare.png&filetimestamp=20050206122018

so, jetzt zum thema: du scheinst ja eine Grafikkarte mit nVidia-Chip zu haben. Aber was für einen Chipsatz hast du denn auf deinem Mainboard? Ich frag deswegen: 

```
-CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

-CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

-# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

+# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

+# CONFIG_AGP_INTEL is not set

+CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=y
```

das kannst du so nur machen wenn du auch nen nForce-Chipsatz auf dem MoBo hast.

Ansonsten sehe ich da nicht allzuviel, was mit der Grafik zu tun haben könnte. Aber am besten mal auf den .30er warten, da soll sich ordentlich was am DRM getan haben :D

----------

## rocketchef

tatsächlich verfüge ich über ein nForce-Board mit onboard-Grafik. 

Danke für deine Hilfe. Ich werde bei Gelegenheit mal prüfen wie es sich mit dem neuen 30er verhält.

----------

